# Route 66 Sign



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I always like seeing those vintage pieces of Americana, and decided Prof. Henry's Museum of Dubious Authenticity needed a new exhibit. Naturally, as the curator, The Professor spared no expense to search the country for a prime sample of the revered Route 66 sign. (At least that's his story.) The video may reveal something a different tale.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Better than the real deal...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusted plywood? Now I have _*truly *_seen everything!! :grin:

I like that paint erasing bit, it seems to work rather nicely. :wink:

I've never tried an O flute bit on anything except plastic but it appears to work just fine on that plywood.

Great job, as usual, Oliver!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super Cool Ollie!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job on both the video and the sign, Oliver. I will give you 5 stars on this one as usual.
Herb


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I was 9 when my mom bought her first car, a brand new 1967 Ford Falcon, 170 CI straight six with three-on-a-tree shifting, AM radio, vinyl floor mats and a spare tire. $1,950.00 and some small change out the door. Only ONE WEEK after learning how to drive, she loaded my sister and me into the car, and we took off on a road trip to Colorado. We took Route 66 most of the way. I remember the wooden slingshot, the Indian drum, the wooden snake, and other things she bought for me from Stuckey's. Howard Johnsons, Motel 6 when it really WAS $6.95 per night for a room, The AAA TripTIK, $4.50 to fill up the tank, no A/C ... ahh the memories!


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

Gaffboat said:


> I always like seeing those vintage pieces of Americana, and decided Prof. Henry's Museum of Dubious Authenticity needed a new exhibit.


- great project, more than well executed. The video was an easy watch <sans the missing 'Directors Cut'><g>. 

- I always love the Professors projects !

- ebill


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

Good morning Oliver,

I am very impressed! Very creative and thought out. 
Makes me wonder how I could create that on my Epliog Laser now. 
Keep up the great work and thanks for the Video and steps in what 
come out to be a "WORK OF ART"

Kind regards,

Tim of ZWW&S


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love it Oliver we were just there last summer


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

No matter how much work you put into the cad/cam ya still won't get that effect unless you can paint. 😞
Great project and video Oliver!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job. I like it.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I got my kicks on your Route 66 sign Oliver.So real man!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice. You could make some matching licence plates to hank in the garage.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jj777746 said:


> I got my kicks on your Route 66 sign Oliver.So real man!


I thought it was real till I actually read the post lol


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I thought it was real till I actually read the post lol


That's exactly why it is such a perfect exhibit addition to the Museum of Dubious Authenticity. It has verisimilitude. The Professor's guideline for most of his projects. :smile:


----------

